# Аккордеон (баян) и мороз-мороз...



## vikatik (26 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте друзья. Вот какой вопрос - как и указал я, в общем про мороз.
Известно, что быстро губит голоса (язычки) любого пневмо-клапанного: влажная среда, а если она еще и с коррозийными добавками, как то морской воздух, то вдвойне.
Конечно, дурь всякая, как-то: достал резонатор и стал дуть в него, проверяя звучание голосов - да, да - даже на Ютубе такие умники попадаются, причем не в шутку, а всерьез.
Но вот что мне интересно - как перепады температуры с мороза в квартиру влияют на состояние стали голосов? Допустим, на улице -25С, Вы приносите баян с улицы, в квартире +20. И нет - я не про сам перепад температур, а про возможное образование конденсата на холодной стали в более теплой среде, при фактически мгновенном перепаде температуры.
Что-нибудь известно отрицательного по этому поводу или практика и может быть даже теория показывают, что в данном случае нет ничего общего с проблемой повышенной влажности?


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2018)

*vikatik*,

Ну влага то берется из воздуха... Если принести инструмент с холода и оставить его отогреваться, а не начинать играть, то и влажному воздуху (теплому с бОльшим содержанием воды) ну никак не пробраться к язычкам. С язычками соприкасается только воздух в мехе и в резонаторе до клапана. В чем проблема. 
Если же начать играть сразу, то конечно же вода будет конденсироваться на холодных поверхностях

Что есть "влажность"...
любая жидкость находится в равновесии со своим паром. Количество пара в газовой фазе определяется температурой. Так вот насыщенным паром является такое содержание воды (пусть будет вода, а не абстрактная жидкость) в газовой фазе, выше которого происходит конденсация. Это и есть 100% влажность при данной температуре. 
Относительная влажность - это процент от абсолютной, 100%. 
Так вот пусть у нас закрытая системы постоянного объема  при некой заданной температуре имеет относительную влажность 80% и мы начинаем охлаждать систему. При некоей температуре то количество воды, которое содержится в газе становится равно равновесному и дальнейшее охлаждение приведет к конденсации.  

Таким образом все зависит от исходной влажности: если влажность низкая, то охлаждать надо весьма ощутимо, чтобы началась конденсация


----------



## vikatik (26 Фев 2018)

vev (26.02.2018, 23:32) писал:


> С язычками соприкасается только воздух в мехе и в резонаторе до клапана. В чем проблема.


В таком случае, если считать среду внутри меха замкнутой - то это просто вопрос степени этой замкнутости.
Объясняю, что я имею ввиду. Давно, по неопытности я считал, что трости для духовых (кларнет, саксофон), наглухо запаянные в полиэтиленовые мешочки сохраняют влажность, заданную на фабрике. Потом, сам производитель прояснил ситуацию: в коротком ролике было явно показано, как влажность внутри запаянного полиэтилена с неким градиентом запаздывания выравнивается в текущей влажностью среды.
Т.е. сам мех не является серьезной преградой для влажного воздуха, весь вопрос только в том, сколько и в каком количестве его проникнет внутрь.
В нашем случае, примере с морозом, подозреваю, что кратковременные процессы перепада температуры-влажности (в купе с закрытой средой внутри меха) просто не настолько катастрофичны, чтобы вызвать серьезные негативные последствия для стали голосов.


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2018)

*vikatik*,
см. предыдущий пост.

Влажность - функция температуры. Ну и в закрытой системе (запаянном пакете) ну никак не может измениться. Влажность материала... Таки да. Если при заданной температуре воздух внутри пакета более сухой, чем в равновесии, то влага из древесины будет выходить наружу, повышая влажность воздуха и снижая оную в материале. Ну или вытягивая из воздуха в материал (зависит от материала) и высушивая воздух. 

Ну а мех таки является серьезной преградой... Иначе играть было бы невозможно... При хорошей компрессии никакой воздух принципиально не может проникнуть внутрь меха.

По поводу воздействия температуры Вы забываете о разных коэффициентах расширения для разных материалов. По-моему это не менее опасно для инструмента. Дерево расширяется больше, чем металл. Думаю что это вполне может приводить со временем к различным деформациям и отслаиванию планок от мастики и резонаторов. Ну и к растрескиванию корпусов


----------



## vikatik (26 Фев 2018)

vev писал:


> *vikatik*,
> см. предыдущий пост.
> 
> Влажность - функция температуры. Ну и в закрытой системе (запаянном пакете) ну никак не может измениться. Влажность материала...


Т.е. Вы считаете, что молекулы водяного пара не могут проникать через полиэтилен? Ну а через картон? В последнем случае среда внутри меха баяна уж никак не может быть герметичной. Иначе бы все баяны вынутые с чердаков, гаражей и подвалов были бы как до того, как их туда сунули. Голоса ржавые, лайки покореженные и гнилые. Вот результат повышенной влажности, которая по вашему в эту "герметичную" систему не проходит. Да, да - они там лежат и на них никто не играет, разве что мыши. Движения влажного воздуха нет, а результат его попадания внутрь "герметичной" системы есть. Мистика! Как обоснуете? ;-)


----------



## vikatik (27 Фев 2018)

Чтобы добавить Вам статуса авторитета, вев, я немного увеличу Ваши познания в физике. Вы потом сможете этими знаниями блеснуть при случае. Итак, Вы встречаете обывателя, который считает, что молекулы водяного пара и газов не способны проникать через замкнутую среду полимеров, коим является и полиэтилен, в том числе.
А Вы его учите: "Послушай, Вася, а ты вообще физику учил и в каком объеме? Что такое пермеация слышал?"
Он, Вася, конечно выпучивает глаза, а Вы продолжаете:
"Пермеация — это «диффузионное проникновение молекул газов, водяного пара и жидкостей через полимерный материал без дефектов типа трещин и проколов». В этом случае молекулы газа проникают в одну из сторон полимерного материала, переносятся по нему благодаря процессам диффузии и выходят с противоположной стороны."

Ну, а для Вас, чтобы лучше подготовиться, читайте пункт "10.1.3.2.2. Барьерные свойства по отношению к газам и водяному пару." вот здесь:
http://www.chinkopack.ru/articles/pack_in_changed_air10/pack_in_changed_air10-1-3
.php

А теперь у меня прямой к Вам вопрос: Вы по-прежнему считаете, что как Вы писали: "Ну и в закрытой системе (запаянном пакете) ну никак не может измениться." - это влажность. Только честно!

Почему? Там и это написано: "Движущей силой процесса пермеации сквозь полимерную пленку является раз­ность концентраций газа с каждой из сторон пленки. Градиент концентраций за­ставляет молекулы перемещаться со стороны с высокой концентрацией к стороне с низкой концентрацией."

Т.е. как в примере с тростями, который я привел, Вы ведь так и не поверили, что она может высохнуть при изменении влажности, но без изменения температуры.
И нет, влажность не является исключительно функцией температуры.


----------



## vev (27 Фев 2018)

*vikatik*, 

Постебались? Дело в том, что это как раз то, чему меня когда-то учили в высшей школе. В том числе и строению полимеров... Ну до кучи и физическую модель и расчет процессов тепло-, массо-переноса.
Я не собираюсь с Вами спорить и обсуждать различия в строении полимеров. И да, я до сих пор считаю, что качественны запаянный полиэтилен может рассматриваться в качестве  замкнутой системы на достаточно продолжительно промежутке времени. И влажность. т.е. содержание воды в нем останется практически постоянным. 
Вы не совсем точно представляете то, на что даете ссылку. Скорости посмотрите... Ну и на рисуночек... Для процесса диффузии нужна движущая сила - разность концентраций. Чем меньше разность, тем процесс медленней. 

Теперь про мех, мышей, чердак и проч... Картонный мех в тот короткий промежуток времени, о котором Вы говорили (с мороза в комнату) безусловно является замкнутой системой. Скорость диффузии здесь пренебрежимо мала и ей спокойно можно пренебречь. При хранении во влажных помещениях бумага, а картон именно она, безусловно начинает набухать, отсыревать и пропускать внутрь влагу. Но здесь речь идет совершенно о другом временном интервале.


----------



## ugly (27 Фев 2018)

*vikatik*, Хранение на чердаке и быстрый перепад температуры улица/помещение - это разные процессы.
В первом случае влажность окружающей среды действует на инструмент в течении длительного времени, и вполне уравновешивается снаружи-внутри инструмента, во втором - точка росы локальна, и инструмент быстрее нагреется до комнатной температуры, чем внутрь его продиффундирует сколь-нибудь значительное количество водяных паров.


----------

